# I'm Listening to Merzbow and I Like It



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

god help me


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

What the fuck is that? It sounds horrible.


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> What the fuck is that? It sounds horrible.


 
:3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 4, 2010)

Just like everything you listen to. >:[


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Just like everything you listen to. >:[


 
I know :c


----------



## Browder (Jul 4, 2010)

I think this thread is just designed to get people to google this band so OP can laugh as their ears bleed. I didn't fall for it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 4, 2010)

what album aiden

its porbably fuckin merzbeat


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> what album aiden
> 
> its porbably fuckin merzbeat


 
Pulse Demon

Then I will try 1930 tomorrow because everyone says that should be the entry level one


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 4, 2010)

pulse demon bhahahaha 


KKRKRRRRRRRRRRRR 

listen to door open at 8 am or


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> listen to door open at 8 am


 
Downloading, but going to bed soon. I'll get back to this thread tomorrow to post whether or not I like it as much


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

I need to get more Merzbow but I only have a 1 TB external hard drive.  I only have one album of his right now I think.

Mr. Louis which are your favorites?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 4, 2010)

what the fuck is wrong with you

how can anyone listen to this

[yt]pGzrL8J0t-c[/yt]


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

It does the soul good. :]

Sometimes I just want something nice and abrasive and chaotic.  Also I like the feel of noise.  Its emotion.  The atmosphere it can create.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 4, 2010)

it's like ambient music

either you get it or you dont

i can put it on in the background and fold laundry or whatever


my favorites are the aforementioned *door open at 8 am*

the collaboration he did with carlos giffoni called *synth destruction *

and *tauromachine*

and *1930 *is pretty good all around but that is like his "major label" one 

that and *sphere* but no one talks about *sphere*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you
> 
> how can anyone listen to this
> 
> [yt]pGzrL8J0t-c[/yt]


 
the fuck?!!


----------



## Isen (Jul 4, 2010)

Lobar said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you
> 
> how can anyone listen to this
> 
> [yt]pGzrL8J0t-c[/yt]



I sent this exact video to a guy who was tripping balls and he FREAKED OUT.


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> Downloading, but going to bed soon. I'll get back to this thread tomorrow to post whether or not I like it as much



Okay, I did like Door Open at 8 am. It was more interesting in some ways and duller in some ways than Pulse Demon, but I enjoy both for different reasons. I do like Pulse Demon more, though. The aesthetic of the sound throughout the whole album is so pleasing to me for some reason.



Lobar said:


> what the fuck is wrong with you
> 
> how can anyone listen to this
> 
> [yt]pGzrL8J0t-c[/yt]



It's honestly very pleasing and rich to my ears. Not to mention it's always interesting.



Senzuri Champion said:


> my favorites are the aforementioned *door open at 8 am*
> 
> the collaboration he did with carlos giffoni called *synth destruction *
> 
> ...


 
I have 1930 and Sphere lying around along with a few others that I got because people made them sound interesting: Annica, Merzbuddha, and Somei. I'll be sure to check out the other two that you mentioned.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 4, 2010)

This is where the little vuvuzela button on youtube works perfectly


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> This is where the little vuvuzela button on youtube works perfectly


 
Oh that's what that is 
I never clicked it

also, lol'd


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2010)

aden nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 4, 2010)

pretty soon he'll be listening to bastard noise's back catlog, eyes unfocused and aimed in two different directions, bubbles of blood around his nose, dried drool on his lips


before noise: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




after noise:


----------



## Aden (Jul 4, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> aden nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


 
but but but I still like everything I always have D:

LB did that noise thread from a while ago get deleted?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 4, 2010)

no but now it's in the wrong section and i don't care enough to have it moved


----------



## Hir (Jul 4, 2010)

Aden said:


> but but but I still like everything I always have D:


 i still love you C:


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 4, 2010)

I can't hear anything any of you are saying anymore.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 5, 2010)

[yt]Edc15I5oRRo[/yt]


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 6, 2010)

[yt]kZnUYFIAZgw[/yt]

punks not dead kennedys rectal anarchy


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2010)

[yt]PudtJhl5ipc[/yt]

mel gibson enters the fray with this new banger


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 18, 2010)

xD

(I find your link to be quite entertaining and I came close to laughing out loud)


----------

